# Why the fuck people care about having children?



## Saoirsecel (Sep 3, 2020)

"She looks like a tranny but would give me masculine sons so shes hot" wtf who gives a shit


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 3, 2020)

dont hate the players, hate the game


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 3, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> dont hate the players, hate the game


Closet homosexuals


----------



## St. BlackOps2Cel (Sep 3, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> "She looks like a tranny but would give me masculine sons so shes hot" wtf who gives a shit


big ass + big boobs = hot bitch
the rest is cope


----------



## Drakos (Sep 3, 2020)

Over for homosexuals


----------



## maxmendietta (Sep 3, 2020)

masc women mog for breeding


----------



## Hozay (Sep 3, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> masc women mog for breeding


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Sep 3, 2020)

because it's an innate biological imperative maybe ?


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (Sep 3, 2020)

they have noting else to do and a child will love you no matter who you are because you can brainwash them


----------



## bladeeout (Sep 3, 2020)

Imagine letting thousands of years of your ancestors die with you bc you read shit on the Internet about why having kids is bad


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Sep 3, 2020)

no reproduction = everything goes extinct

theres a reason all biological organisms have reproduction as common point, retardcel


----------



## RoundHouse (Sep 3, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> no reproduction = everything goes extinct


----------



## Deleted member 9274 (Sep 3, 2020)

Why is this even a question?


----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 3, 2020)

biology plus i will admit it is a selfish thing for me i really want to have son ngl. even though i know he would have half-subhuman genes.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 3, 2020)

Because i'd like to continue my bloodline.


----------



## RoundHouse (Sep 3, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Because i'd like to continue my bloodline.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Sep 3, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> "She looks like a tranny but would give me masculine sons so shes hot" wtf who gives a shit


literally no one says that


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 3, 2020)

i never knew tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 3, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> literally no one says that


cope, .me autists would say it on a first date.


DAYUM girl, you got anymore of that bigonial 
you'd make some fine ass kids


----------



## RoundHouse (Sep 3, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> cope, .me autists would say it on a first date.
> 
> 
> DAYUM girl, you got anymore of that bigonial
> you'd make some fine ass kids


dayum girl u got sum good ass forward growth ngl also ur zygos is pretty good tbh plus youre like 7 psl stacy our kids will surely be gigachads


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 3, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> literally no one says that


thats what they mean by saying they prefer masculine women over the feminine ones you lowiqcel


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 3, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> masc women mog for breeding


who gives a fuck about breeding, just come out of the closet already dude


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Sep 3, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> thats what they mean when they say they prefer masculine women over the feminine ones you lowiqcel


nobody prefers masculine women over feminine women just because they're more masculine, your judgment is flawed.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Sep 4, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> nobody prefers masculine women over feminine women just because they're more masculine, your judgment is flawed.


Masculine face and height + feminine body is ideal tbhngl


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 4, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Masculine face and height + feminine body is ideal tbhngl


If u are gay yeah


----------



## Hades (Sep 4, 2020)

*Mirin’ low IQ*


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 5, 2020)

Hades said:


> *Mirin’ low IQ*


lmao ur the tryhard low iq one


----------



## Hades (Sep 5, 2020)

[IMG alt="Saoirsecel"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/m/8/8453.jpg?1598406867[/IMG]
*Saoirsecel*
Don't hate the player, hate the game
Joined Jul 16, 2020
Last seen 2 minutes ago · Viewing thread _My Dad says I have to pay my own way by the time I turn 45..._
Time Online 448:55
Posts1,911Reputation
XD


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 5, 2020)

omg you are so quirky        XD tee hee


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 5, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> no reproduction = everything goes extinct
> 
> theres a reason all biological organisms have reproduction as common point, retardcel


who cares about what happens after you die you fucking balding piece of shit?


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 5, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> Imagine letting thousands of years of your ancestors die with you bc you read shit on the Internet about why having kids is bad


lmao what the fuck is so good about having children? i dont wanna take care of another person, good luck literally whipping shit out of someones else ass and listening to them crying all day long jfl


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 5, 2020)

Imagine being pro natalist, bluepilled fucked


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 5, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Imagine being pro natalist


brunettes or blondes


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 5, 2020)

Alban said:


> because it's an innate biological imperative maybe ?


im not talking about being horny and wanting to fuck dude, im talking about rationally planning on having children in the future


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 5, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Imagine being pro natalist, bluepilled fucked


Childfree life is retarded and meaningless


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 5, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Childfree life is retarded and meaningless


so the meaning of life is taking care of someone else? jfl thats fucking retarded, the meaning of life is having fun, enjoying it


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 5, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> so the meaning of life is taking care of someone else? jfl thats fucking retarded, the meaning of life is having fun, enjoying it


Biologically the meaning of life is to survive and reproduce. Acomplishing your biological purpose doesn’t prevent you from enjoying life.


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 5, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Biologically the meaning of life is to survive and reproduce. Acomplishing your biological purpose doesn’t prevent you from enjoying life.


So who cares? Childfree life is much better, the purpose of sex is to reproduce but that doesnt mean having sex without reproducing is retarded jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 5, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> So who cares? Childfree life is much better, the purpose of sex is to reproduce but that doesnt mean having sex without reproducing is retarded jfl


Childfree life is not much better. It’s way worse

Everything childfree copers say is better only applies to poorcels. If you got money you can travel and do whatever you want with kids.

I’m not saying sex without reproducing is retarded, I’m saying that living your whole life without having had a kid at some point is.


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Sep 5, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> im not talking about being horny and wanting to fuck dude, im talking about rationally planning on having children in the future


again, biological imperative. the idea of not reproducing and ending your bloodline causes dread and distress, which is what motivates people to not remain childless


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 5, 2020)

I hope to god none of the mentalcel alt right leaning autists on this site have children.


----------



## RichmondBread (Sep 5, 2020)

God told us to be fruitful and multiply. Children are nice. We need more White babies.


----------



## Deleted member 9355 (Sep 5, 2020)

Idk my answer depends on the race, white people should have minimum amounts of children they inflate the dating market + make ethnik girls have a choice other than us


----------



## bladeeout (Sep 5, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> lmao what the fuck is so good about having children? i dont wanna take care of another person, good luck literally whipping shit out of someones else ass and listening to them crying all day long jfl


There is literally no other purpose in life than raising a family and continuing your line. Everything else is cope. But let me guess you’ll probably say “duhhhh Chad has sex and you’re coping”


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 5, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> There is literally no other purpose in life than raising a family and continuing your line. Everything else is cope. But let me guess you’ll probably say “duhhhh Chad has sex and you’re coping”


Thats fucking bullshit jfl, im much happier not having children, children are cope to feel like your life has a meaning


----------



## bladeeout (Sep 5, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Thats fucking bullshit jfl, im much happier not having children, children are cope to feel like your life has a meaning


“I’m much happier”
Didn’t know you were bluepilled. The meaning of life isn’t happiness and dopamine


----------



## Saoirsecel (Sep 5, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> “I’m much happier”
> Didn’t know you were bluepilled. The meaning of life isn’t happiness and dopamine


yeah the meaning is having a bunch o smelly crying shitting pants children jfl, being happy is what matters, everything else is irrelevant


----------



## bladeeout (Sep 5, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> yeah the meaning is having a bunch o smelly crying shitting pants children jfl, being happy is what matters, everything else is irrelevant


The meaning of your life is a fleeting and temporary emotion out of the many emotions that exist, boy oh boy are you gonna be in for a serious treat


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Sep 5, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> who cares about what happens after you die you fucking balding piece of shit?


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 7, 2020)

MentalCel666 said:


> they have noting else to do and a child will love you no matter who you are because you can brainwash them


The true answer noone wants to admit


----------



## Lagoon1214 (Sep 8, 2020)

lucidtobacco said:


> Idk my answer depends on the race, white people should have minimum amounts of children they inflate the dating market + make ethnik girls have a choice other than us


Whites are like 13% of world population. We need masses of children. Blacks need a 100 yr birth ban tbh


----------



## audimax (Sep 8, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> "She looks like a tranny but would give me masculine sons so shes hot" wtf who gives a shit


You can have children without fucking high T girls


----------



## recessed (Sep 8, 2020)

if you're blackpilled and also a pro-natalist you lack empathy


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 8, 2020)

This is the kind of thing you would say tbh, you're one cringe motherfucker 


recessed said:


> if you're blackpilled and also a pro-natalist you lack empathy


Shutup


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Sep 8, 2020)

shit thread. imagine ending your bloodline which has been going for hundred thousands of years because of some retard aspergetroning out lmao


----------



## recessed (Sep 8, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> This is the kind of thing you would say tbh, you're one cringe motherfucker
> 
> Shutup


cope


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 8, 2020)

recessed said:


> cope


Imagine ending the blood of a hundred thousand years because of psl autism


----------



## recessed (Sep 8, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> Imagine ending the blood of a hundred thousand years because of psl autism


imagine thinking that you're the only descendant of your ancestors 
imagine thinking that your bloodline of fucking serfs or other commoners is worth anything
imagine forcing somebody to play a game that's rigged from the start


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Sep 8, 2020)

recessed said:


> imagine thinking that you're the only descendant of your ancestors
> imagine thinking that your bloodline of fucking serfs or other commoners is worth anything
> imagine forcing somebody to play a game that's rigged from the start


Boyo, its over.


----------



## recessed (Sep 8, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> Boyo, its over.


always has been


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 8, 2020)

fuark i want kids man around 10


----------



## crisprmaxx (Sep 8, 2020)

if you want masculine looking sons, find a nordic or eastern european man-lady 

tall, sharp jawlines, hunter eyes, blue/blonde, wide upper frame/clavicles, voice that carries


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 8, 2020)

Because we are programmed to do so. I am antinatalist and i can tell you that all antinatalist people are miserable and feel empty even if they have a girlfriend/boyfriend and all end up suicidal or depressed raising a dog as a way to cope with not wanting a baby.
Still, the desire of wanting to reproduce is there, but its just like being hungry and knowing that eating a piece of cake Is bad for you, even if you rationalize and somehow manage to not eat the desire is still there, birth control + pets + sometimes adopting children make it easier to cope.


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 8, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Because we are programmed to do so. I am antinatalist and i can tell you that all antinatalist people are miserable and feel empty even if they have a girlfriend/boyfriend and all end up suicidal or depressed raising a dog as a way to cope with not wanting a baby.
> Still, the desire of wanting to reproduce is there, but its just like being hungry and knowing that eating a piece of cake Is bad for you, even if you rationalize and somehow manage to not eat the desire is still there, birth control + pets + sometimes adopting children make it easier to cope.


We are programmed to suffer then
To give us an intellect capable of dominating nature was a mistake, fermi's paradox-tier error
We need to focus on space travel and gene editing if we have a hope


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Sep 8, 2020)

GeordiLeFort said:


> We are programmed to suffer then
> To give us an intellect capable of dominating nature was a mistake, fermi's paradox-tier error
> We need to focus on space travel and gene editing if we have a hope


To live Is to suffer, you said It well, we became too intelligent


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 19, 2020)

Lagoon1214 said:


> Whites are like 13% of world population. We need masses of children. Blacks need a 100 yr birth ban tbh


dont worry whites will cuck themsleves.


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 19, 2020)

Lagoon1214 said:


> Whites are like 13% of world population. We need masses of children. Blacks need a 100 yr birth ban tbh


How do you propose that working


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 19, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> *Why the fuck people care about having children?*


the only reason we are all here. Is because the ones before us, cared about having children. Obviously not a choice. That's how the mayority is programmed to function.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Sep 20, 2020)

Reproduction is a cope. Being succesful and enjoying life is much more important.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Sep 20, 2020)

nobody gives a fuck about you having children unless you breed somebody who can cure cancer or shit like that.


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Sep 20, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> "She looks like a tranny but would give me masculine sons so shes hot" wtf who gives a shit


Having child is the nearest way possible to eternity. This is why people reproduce.


----------



## Alibaba69 (Sep 20, 2020)

major cope post by closet homosexual.
as a man your sole purpose is to breed and attract women


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Sep 20, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> Imagine letting thousands of years of your ancestors die with you bc you read shit on the Internet about why having kids is bad


Fuck all my ancestors. I wish they’re burning in hell.


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Sep 20, 2020)

RichmondBread said:


> God told us to be fruitful and multiply. Children are nice. We need more White babies.


God doesn’t speak to anyone. The priests want more sheep so they have told their followers to multiply. You can find the same shit in Islam too


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Sep 20, 2020)

Alibaba69 said:


> major cope post by closet homosexual.
> as a man your sole purpose is to breed and attract women



A real man is the one who makes his own purpose in life


----------



## Alibaba69 (Sep 20, 2020)

Arabwog95 said:


> A real man is the one who makes his own purpose in life


like isaac newton who died a virgin?


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Sep 20, 2020)

Alibaba69 said:


> like isaac newton who died a virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what? At the end, we’re all gonna die and turns to dust.


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 20, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> "She looks like a tranny but would give me masculine sons so shes hot" wtf who gives a shit


I want to fuck a ton of women then settle down with the prettiest and see what giga chad my genes can produce, I know my genes are good enough as I have gl family members.


----------



## Militant_Zealot (Sep 20, 2020)

I raised an ex's kid for 3 years, that experience completely changed my view on kids and I definitely want them now. The only problem is the laws in the U.S. completely fuck guys over at every turn and I've seen lots of my coworkers get fucked over, Losing almost all custody and paying a shit ton of child support. You can either roll the dice wifing up a bitch or risk stds and just raw dogging every girl you can without pulling out, with the way the laws are the 2nd seems way more appealing and I know a lot of single moms that don't get child support because they don't know who the dad is, I don't know the actual numbers on it but I bet if there was a study it'd be around 20% of all single moms.


----------



## bladeeout (Sep 20, 2020)

Arabwog95 said:


> Fuck all my ancestors. I wish they’re burning in hell.


Let go of your bitterness


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Sep 20, 2020)

Pretty sure wanting to have children is completely natural


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Sep 20, 2020)

I will live through my sons and make them have the perfect life I never did.


----------



## Deleted member 9499 (Sep 21, 2020)

having children must be fun tbh good cope


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 21, 2020)

LOW IQ THREAD


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 21, 2020)

RealSurgerymax said:


> I will live through my sons and make them have the perfect life I never did.


Same


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Sep 21, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Closet homosexuals


Why would you even give a shit weather or not ppl wanted kids?


----------



## crisprmaxx (Sep 21, 2020)

Low iq opinions on life here

Even from the epicurean "just eat 15 pizzas and have sex all day" perspective, it is in your best interest to have plenty of children as a white person, as demographic change can happen in a mere lifetime, as evidenced by the 20th century


----------



## GeordiLeFort (Sep 22, 2020)

Militant_Zealot said:


> that experience completely changed my view on kids


What about it changed your views?


----------



## some1h0peless (Sep 22, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> "She looks like a tranny but would give me masculine sons so shes hot" wtf who gives a shit


couldn't put it better myself tbh


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 22, 2020)

Militant_Zealot said:


> I raised an ex's kid for 3 years, that experience completely changed my view on kids and I definitely want them now. The only problem is the laws in the U.S. completely fuck guys over at every turn and I've seen lots of my coworkers get fucked over, Losing almost all custody and paying a shit ton of child support. You can either roll the dice wifing up a bitch or risk stds and just raw dogging every girl you can without pulling out, with the way the laws are the 2nd seems way more appealing and I know a lot of single moms that don't get child support because they don't know who the dad is, I don't know the actual numbers on it but I bet if there was a study it'd be around 20% of all single moms.


brutal, stories. truth on laws in USGAY.
alot of countries have pretty bad laws. Some less bad ones. Locationmaxxing for that, or to having an escape plan if the government fucks you over, is necesairy and legit.


----------



## LaFayette (Sep 22, 2020)

Inherent need for a genetic legacy.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 22, 2020)

Arabwog95 said:


> A real man is the one who makes his own purpose in life


LOL @ believing:
1. a person choses what he wants and does
2. free will/choice


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Sep 22, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> LOL @ believing:
> 1. a person choses what he wants and does
> 2. free will/choice




True. You’re right. I don’t believe in free will too. Many philosophers didn’t believe in free will too like Nietzsche and Schopenhauer. Even without science confirming what they say, these philosophers have debunked the myth of free will. I was just shit posting and looking for dopamine (notifications) so never take posts here seriously


----------



## eyearea (Sep 22, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> LOL @ believing:
> 1. a person choses what he wants and does
> 2. free will/choice



BUT WHY THEY TESTING THIS ON FUCKING STUPID FOID LMAO


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 22, 2020)

eyearea said:


> BUT WHY THEY TESTING THIS ON FUCKING STUPID FOID LMAO


LOL.
Obviously, as stated in the video. It has been replicated in many studies.


----------



## Militant_Zealot (Sep 22, 2020)

GeordiLeFort said:


> What about it changed your views?


It was just a lot of fun, doing family wrestle matches and having her sit on my lap and watching me blow people up on tf2, she would throw her arms up into the air and laugh. Plus my grandparents and mom love kids too, guess that depends on the family though.


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (Sep 22, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> shit thread. imagine ending your bloodline which has been going for hundred thousands of years because of some retard aspergetroning out lmao


----------



## Looksmax25 (Sep 22, 2020)

Children are too much responsibility


----------



## Zyros (Sep 22, 2020)

bloodline = cope
legacy = cope

life as a system has no meaning

the only thing that matters is existence and being alive right now, death makes everything else meaningless.


----------



## Zyros (Sep 22, 2020)

MentalCel666 said:


> View attachment 686118


----------



## eyearea (Sep 22, 2020)

Zyros said:


> bloodline = cope
> legacy = cope
> 
> life as a system has no meaning
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 8080 (Sep 22, 2020)

Bc it's my genetic/biological purpose


----------



## Zyros (Sep 22, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Thats fucking bullshit jfl, im much happier not having children, children are cope to feel like your life has a meaning


some sane user in this thread


----------



## Zyros (Sep 22, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Childfree life is retarded and meaningless


its not like biological life has any meaning at all.


----------



## Zyros (Sep 22, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Childfree life is not much better. It’s way worse
> 
> Everything childfree copers say is better only applies to poorcels. If you got money you can travel and do whatever you want with kids.
> 
> I’m not saying sex without reproducing is retarded, I’m saying that living your whole life without having had a kid at some point is.


all (true childfree, by actual choice) childfree older people I know are on general 1000x happier and not looking like miserable husks, unlike people who chose the raise a family lifestyle. I wonder why.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 22, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> "She looks like a tranny but would give me masculine sons so shes hot" wtf who gives a shit



Low IQ thread. Normal people have a biological drive to have children. There are other reasons to have children ranging from selfish, societal pressure to selfless reasons but it mainly comes down to a biological drive to reproduce. Im sure if you have a good relationship with your children it is a good experience. 

*"She looks like a tranny but would give me masculine sons so shes hot"*. I used to think like this but I now trust by brains instincts. Well developed faces mog, even if they look neotenous. Your brain is natrually attracted to feminine women so their is no point in trying to fuck borderline trannies for masc sons. Ideally your mascunility + a females feminitiy should give you male model/chad masc pretty boy sons. High T ogres arent aesthetic, and god forbid you have a daughter if your both high T.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Sep 22, 2020)

This is fucking retarded thread

Lol it matters, obviously to branch your hierarchy, and having some buddies..

And no, someone else should take care of your kids, cuck other men, acquire power and continue your bloodline


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (Sep 22, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Low IQ thread. Normal people have a biological drive to have children. There are other reasons to have children ranging from selfish, societal pressure to selfless reasons but it mainly comes down to a biological drive to reproduce. Im sure if you have a good relationship with your children it is a good experience.
> 
> *"She looks like a tranny but would give me masculine sons so shes hot"*. I used to think like this but I now trust by brains instincts. Well developed faces mog, even if they look neotenous. Your brain is natrually attracted to feminine women so their is no point in trying to fuck borderline trannies for masc sons. Ideally your mascunility + a females feminitiy should give you male model/chad masc pretty boy sons. High T ogres arent aesthetic, and god forbid you have a daughter if your both high T.


biologial drive to get pussy not to babytalk for 6 years and lie to you're child when he ask you any logical questions about this shit life you took the delusionalpill over


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 22, 2020)

MentalCel666 said:


> biologial drive to get pussy not to babytalk for 6 years and lie to you're child when he ask you any logical questions about this shit life you took the delusionalpill over



Human babies are too high investment for the father to not be present. Realistically you have to raise a child until they are 18. However I think our biology wants us to wean children off at around 13-14 years old.


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Sep 22, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Closet homosexuals


fellas, is it gay to think about having kids?


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Sep 22, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> LOL @ believing:
> 1. a person choses what he wants and does
> 2. free will/choice




Yeah I remember reading this in David Eagleman's book incognito, blew my mind.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 22, 2020)

africancel said:


> Yeah I remember reading this in David Eagleman's book incognito, blew my mind.


#metoo. When going on reading about research on human decision making.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Sep 22, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Human babies are too high investment for the father to not be present. Realistically you have to raise a child until they are 18. However I think our biology wants us to wean children off at around 13-14 years old.



Meh not really tbh. In nature when both parents play a significant role in the development and nurturing of offspring sexual dimorphism decreases, that's why some male and female animals are indistinguishable. Also monogamy is quite common.

On the other hand when only one parent (usually mother) takes on the load of raising kids sexual dimorphism increases and females are choosier in picking patners. Also polugyny is common and most males do not breed.

Prior to civilisation and development of agriculture the former was true for humans, and slowly it's reverting back to the same. That's why humans are sexually dimorphic.

The father usually had very little to no role outside of protection which is irrelevant for the most part nowadays.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 22, 2020)

africancel said:


> Meh not really tbh. In nature when both parents play a significant role in the development and nurturing of offspring sexual dimorphism decreases, that's why some male and female animals are indistinguishable. Also monogamy is quite common.



High IQ post, however I think humans large IQ will help us lean towards monogamy, as it is optimal for having mogger children and society in general. This is why most religions which helped forged the modern world promoted monogamy, because it reduces the chance male infighting and need for mate guarding which is counter productive for society.


----------

